# Second Round of Deerburgers (as promised)



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2018)

*Second Round of Deerburgers *(as promised)


You guys might be getting tired of seeing my various Deerburger Sammies, but Mrs Bear & I aren’t getting tired of eating them, and they’re one of the things I find easy to make without too much running around or doing a bunch steps during the Prep & production.

After posting the Deer Cheeseburgers with Fried Onions & the Onion Scramble, I promised some more Deer Cheeseburgers with Fresh Garden Tomato Slices, so here they are.

We had a terrible year up here for Tomatoes, because of all the Rain Every Freaking Day, for months!!!
Most of my Buddies’ Tomato plants were ruined!!
I did however manage to get a few pounds for some BLTs and for these Deerburgers.

So below is what I got.

Thanks for stopping by,

Bear

Follow me past my Generator, and past my Smoker to my Weber "Q"







I'm in a hurry, so no "Raw Burger Patties" Pics.
These are almost done!






While waiting, I took a shot of one of Mrs Bear's Potted Plant Gardens.
Those 4 pots on the other side of the Walk-way are my "Finder Pots".
3 of the pots are each on top of a septic tank port, and the other one marks the Vent:






Melted American Cheese on my Deerburgers, and some Horseradish Sauce on the rolls:






And some nice Fresh (hard to find) Garden 'Mater Slices on top:






Close 'em up & Eat 'em up:







*FINI*​


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks good Bear. I'll trade you one of those for my chicken salad sandwich!


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks pretty good


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> Looks good Bear. I'll trade you one of those for my chicken salad sandwich!



Thank You Denny!!
I could do that, but only one of them!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey any left overs I'll be in Pa Wednesday night and Thursday. I only see 2 but any in the fridge?? I can bring maters!!

What you got that generator out for??

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 11, 2018)

Looking gooood Bear. 

Chris


----------



## gary s (Sep 11, 2018)

Dang good looking burgers, I trade my Tuna salad for One !!

I Like it

Gary


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 11, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> What you got that generator out for??
> 
> Warren



I bet for a little red headed guest named,  Florence...

Deer Burgers! Yum, Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey any left overs I'll be in Pa Wednesday night and Thursday. I only see 2 but any in the fridge?? I can bring maters!!
> 
> What you got that generator out for??
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
All Gone!!
I'll probably need it for Florence, but we lose electric here a lot---Sometimes for a week.
I had a Honda 3000is, but the mice chewed some wires off. It was too small anyway, so Bear Jr had a 6500is that was too big for on the Job, so I paid him the difference, and I got the 6500is, and he's gonna fix the 3000is for on the Jobs.

The 6500 will run my whole house, except for the Heat pump, but I'll be able to switch over to 100% Propane in my Hybrid (Bryant).

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 11, 2018)

Looking good! I wouldn't complain! That horsey sauce is a must!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> Looks pretty good



Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looking gooood Bear.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2018)

gary s said:


> Dang good looking burgers, I trade my Tuna salad for One !!
> 
> I Like it
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And For the Like.

Bear



SonnyE said:


> I bet for a little red headed guest named,  Florence...
> 
> Deer Burgers! Yum, Bear!



Thank You Sonny.
That Generator sits there 24/7, next to it's special Power Outlet.
See Post #9 above.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2018)

MeatSkull said:


> Looking good! I wouldn't complain! That horsey sauce is a must!



Thank You MeatSkull !!
I got a new bottle of Horseradish Sauce. The last one was pretty old, and it seems like age makes it stronger, because the last time I used it my eyes were watering & my nose was running, and I had to inhale through my nose & exhale through my mouth. That stuff became Potent !!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2018)

@tallbm ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2018)

@chopsaw---Thanks for the Like, Rich.

Bear


----------

